# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در مورد رشته ی شیمی؟!

## sina a

سلام.چند سوال در مورد رشته ی شیمی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید
1-از طریق رشته ی  شیمی میتونیم بریم داروسازی؟
2-باید از طریق رشته ی شیمی بری پتروشیمی؟
3-اگ بریم رشته ی پتروشیمی رو بخونیم میتونیم ت کارخونه یا نفت کار کنیم؟
4-درآمد ماهیانه ی پتروشیمی چقدر هس؟

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_من شیمی کاربردی میخونم.......سوال اول خیر.......سوال دوم باید؟!!!!!!!!!........سوال سوم آره بعضی جاهاش و سوال آخر اگه پارتی داشته باشی تا ۳یا۴ تومن درآمد داری_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سوال دومتو الا ن متوجه شدم بله باید از رشته شیمی بری پتروشیمی_

----------


## sina a

دقیقا کار بتروشمی چی هس؟در ضمن من شنیده بودم ک خیلی درآمدش از اینا بیشتر هس؟

----------


## lili96666

شیمی دارویی بله

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_سوال دیگه ای هست در خدمتم_

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_بله بیشتر از ایناهم هست اول از همه باید استخدام بشی اگه بشی دیگه نونت تو روغنه_

----------


## lily7

> سلام.چند سوال در مورد رشته ی شیمی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید
> 1-از طریق رشته ی  شیمی میتونیم بریم داروسازی؟
> 2-باید از طریق رشته ی شیمی بری پتروشیمی؟
> 3-اگ بریم رشته ی پتروشیمی رو بخونیم میتونیم ت کارخونه یا نفت کار کنیم؟
> 4-درآمد ماهیانه ی پتروشیمی چقدر هس؟



سلام 
1 - نه نمیشه . میشه دکترای شیمی دارویی بگیری ولی داروساز نمیشی و مجوز داروخانه نداره
2 - منظورتون استخدام پتروشیمی هست ؟ بله از طریق شیمی میشه .

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_پتروشیمی بخونی بعد تو پالایشگاه ها استخدام میکنن اطلاعات رشتشم تو نت هست بسرچی میاد_

----------


## sina a

> _سوال دیگه ای هست در خدمتم_


ممنون


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## par.rah

> سلام.چند سوال در مورد رشته ی شیمی داشتم ممنون میشم جواب بدید
> 1-از طریق رشته ی  شیمی میتونیم بریم داروسازی؟
> 2-باید از طریق رشته ی شیمی بری پتروشیمی؟
> 3-اگ بریم رشته ی پتروشیمی رو بخونیم میتونیم ت کارخونه یا نفت کار کنیم؟
> 4-درآمد ماهیانه ی پتروشیمی چقدر هس؟


اگه فوق لیسانس شیمی آلی یا تجزیه داشته باشی میتونی در آزمون پی اچ دی داروسازی شرکت کنی و پی اچ دی شیمی دارویی بگیری

----------

